# Cisco WLAN und Verbindungsdaten



## chickenwings (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

habe neulich meinen WLAN Router eingerichtet.
Mein Provider verlangt von mir lediglich eine Benutzerkennung in Form meiner Telefonnummer ohne Passwort. Die Einrichtung des Routers über die beiliegende CD funktionierte auch problemlos.

Jetzt möchte ich dem einen Laptop aber eine feste IP Adresse geben damit ich auch Serverdienste für den anderen Laptop anbieten kann, mit anderen Worten, ich will die Konfiguration nachträglich über die Weboberfläche ändern. Jedoch kann ich Änderungen nicht speichern, da eine Fehlermeldung auftaucht "Passwort darf nicht leer sein". 

Was habe ich jetzt noch chancen die Konfiguration zu ändern?


----------

